# 280ZX engine swap into 280Z - throttle linkage woes



## joe77 (May 9, 2019)

Hello all,

I recently had a discount shop swap my 280ZX motor into my 280Z. It runs, but they couldn’t get the throttle linkage right. The pedal sits almost on the floor and there are pieces of wood on the outside firewall keeping the linkage in place. Has anybody done this swap before or have any ideas for a solution? It was suggested to me to swap the S30 intake manifold on so I’m going to see if I have the complete manifold (the previous owner did a bit of scavenging). Any other thought would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## joe77 (May 9, 2019)

joe77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently had a discount shop swap my 280ZX motor into my 280Z. It runs, but they couldn’t get the throttle linkage right. The pedal sits almost on the floor and there are pieces of wood on the outside firewall keeping the linkage in place. Has anybody done this swap before or have any ideas for a solution? It was suggested to me to swap the S30 intake manifold on so I’m going to see if I have the complete manifold (the previous owner did a bit of scavenging). Any other thought would be appreciated!
> http://tradevenue.se/
> Thanks


Thank you my issue has been solved,...


----------

